# Help on square footage price



## Kent Lawn Care (Apr 16, 2001)

Hello everyone, hard to believe that im getting calls allready in my area, this is the earliest ive gotten any calls since ive been in business. anyways, i need some help, with keeping in mind that i will have a wa180 with a 14' snopusher on it on site, with at least one truck, maybe more, i got a call for a factory complex that has 46 acres of plowable areas the breakdown is 14 acres of roadway, 29 acres of parking lots and 3 acreas of dock wells, these are the figures that i have from the measurements, i usually can tell the price by just glacing at the property, but its so broke up, my head is spinning, anyways, anyone have a solution to price it by the acre or sq ft.? Thanks!


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

I would think anything of that magnatude you might want to give hourly rates. There maybe certain areas they have different triggers or other variables that would make a per push price impossible. For example, if you start at 2" on the roads and docks, then start working the parking lot there could be 3" on the parking lots. By the time you finish the parking lots there maybe another 2" on the roads and docks, and 1" on the first lots you plowed. Lots of variables. Salting? Sidewalks? You might need to find some more trucks or equipment. I am guessing the trucks you have listed are mostly busy already.


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

you better get a loader, that's alot alot of snow to push. You would need like five trucks to get that cleared in a timely manner with a loader.


----------



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

Youll Need Alot More That A 20,000lbs Machine And One Truck For That Property My Friend.


----------



## FirstUniversal (Sep 12, 2006)

*So what is the real answer*

Hi guys, I have seen this question raised a lot on this site, but everyone seems to avoid the question with a class on the theory of plowing. Aren't we all here to share information? It would be helpful for many guys starting out on larger properties to get a hint what is being charged per sqFt... would anyone that knows be kind enough to share this information? I am sure it would be appreciated. 

If it has been answered somewhere else on the site could you post a link to that information please.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

FirstUniversal said:


> Hi guys, I have seen this question raised a lot on this site,...


  You just registered today and this is your first post.


----------

